# Ezjail error



## SacamantecaS (Sep 5, 2011)

Hello

When using ezjail I have a problem and I do not finish the command. The command in question is ezjail-admin update -p -i


```
cd /usr/jails/fulljail/usr/share/openssl/man/en.ISO8859-1; ln -sf ../man* .
cd /usr/jails/fulljail/usr/share/nls;  set - `grep "^[a-zA-Z]" /usr/src/etc/nls.
alias`;  while [ $# -gt 0 ] ;  do  rm -rf "$1";  ln -s "$2" "$1";  shift; shift;
  done

--------------------------------------------------------------
>>> Installing everything
--------------------------------------------------------------
cd /usr/src; make -f Makefile.inc1 install
===> share/info (install)
install -o root -g wheel -m 444  dir-tmpl /usr/jails/fulljail/usr/share/info/dir
install:No such file or directory
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src/share/info.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
Error: The command 'make installworld' failed.
  Refer to the error report(s) above.
```

In sysinstall have chosen sources etc, share, crypto and some other, but I finished the command. Does anyone know who could it be?. Thank you very much.

Best regards


----------



## SirDice (Sep 5, 2011)

It looks like you haven't done a *make buildworld* yet.


----------



## SacamantecaS (Sep 6, 2011)

Hello

Running buildworld make me back this error:


```
cc -O2 -pipe   -I/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/include  -static -L/usr/obj/usr
/src/tmp/legacy/usr/lib -o strfile strfile.o -legacy
sh /usr/src/tools/install.sh -s -o root -g wheel -m 555   strfile /usr/obj/usr/s
rc/tmp/legacy/usr/games
===> gnu/usr.bin/gperf (obj,depend,all,install)
/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/gperf created for /usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/
gperf
===> gnu/usr.bin/gperf/doc (obj)
/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/gperf/doc created for /usr/src/gnu/usr.
bin/gperf/doc
make: don't know how to make bool-array.cc. Stop
*** Error code 2

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
```

I have installed the following sources (/usr/src/):

base
cddl
crypto
gnu
etc
games
include
krb5
lib
libexec
bin
sbin
secure
share
sys
tools
ubin
usbin

I also plan to install contrib, but I feel a bit "scary" to have codes of all the operating system if I have an unauthorized access. Do I need to install all packages? Thank you very much.

best regards


----------



## SacamantecaS (Sep 8, 2011)

Hello

I still can not find the error and no where else to look (google, howto, etc) . Thank you.

Best regards


----------



## SacamantecaS (Sep 10, 2011)

Hello

I managed to fix it, leave it here in case someone in the future has this problem. I installed on /usr/src and then have executed a *make buildworld*. It works for me :e.

Regards


----------

